# Escaped snake in Germany leaves owner with massive bill!



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I just heard about this on Radio 2.

He was left with a 100,000 Euro (£88,000) bill after his monocled cobra escaped!

You guys better double check your enclosures, :lol2:

BBC News - German snake comes to sticky end


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

shame this is not in the 18+ where i could leave a rant at how horrible tht death must have been for that poor snake, fk what he has to pay, the snake should not of been left to die like that


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Shame!
Poor snake


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

And if you ask me that is why the DWAL is a good thing.
if your snake gets out of the viv it will be contained within a escape proof room if it gets out of that........call it HUDINI


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Surley you shouldn't need the DWA to tell you need to house a venomous creature securly where it can't get at you when you aren't ready for?? Isn't that what common sense is for?

Also just read that the owner was 19 who sold him the snake?? + how much experience did he have with reptiles before buying it? From my limited time here and on other forums it seems that you guys are very careful about who you sell them to and it doesn't look like that is just due to the DWAL.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

George_Milllett said:


> Surley you shouldn't need the DWA to tell you need to house a venomous creature securly where it can't get at you when you aren't ready for?? Isn't that what common sense is for? If we had any common sense we wouldnt keep venomous snakes:lol2:
> 
> Also just read that the owner was 19 who sold him the snake?? + how much experience did he have with reptiles before buying it? From my limited time here and on other forums it seems that you guys are very careful about who you sell them to and it doesn't look like that is just due to the DWAL.


Again this is why the DWAL is i think a good thing, as for his age this shouldnt come into it, at that age i had owned snakes for 10 years, As for who sold it to him, well Germany has very different laws to us hence why shows like Hamm are able to offer the sale of venomous at its shows.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

George_Milllett said:


> Surley you shouldn't need the DWA to tell you need to house a venomous creature securly where it can't get at you when you aren't ready for?? Isn't that what common sense is for?
> 
> Also just read that the owner was 19 who sold him the snake?? + how much experience did he have with reptiles before buying it? From my limited time here and on other forums it seems that you guys are very careful about who you sell them to and it doesn't look like that is just due to the DWAL.


DWAL isnt applied in Germany: victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> And if you ask me that is why the DWAL is a good thing.
> if your snake gets out of the viv it will be contained within a escape proof room if it gets out of that........call it HUDINI


Personally the DWAL can kiss my ball bag. I'm an invert keeper and don't believe we should be put into the boat as you snake keepers and be expected to have a spare room etc for our animals to go in


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

:lol2:i agree you shouldnt be put in the same boat as snake keepers..............:lol2: spiders are for wussies:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> :lol2:i agree you shouldnt be put in the same boat as snake keepers..............:lol2: spiders are for wussies:Na_Na_Na_Na:


and big cats are for pussies


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> and big cats are for pussies


I like pussies!:gasp::gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

So does my sister:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> :lol2:i agree you shouldnt be put in the same boat as snake keepers..............:lol2: spiders are for wussies:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Noooo, spiders are for real men! Snakes are for pole dancing women


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I like pussies!:gasp::gasp::gasp::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::devil::devil::devil:



you are what you eat after all: victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> you are what you eat after all: victory:


You know it bud!


----------

